# Adaptive Thinking & Leadership Training?



## Arrow 4 (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys I'm looking for some in put on this training. My thought is that this would be a very productive block of instruction for SWAT TL's and Commanders. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks

Arrow 4


----------



## Arrow 4 (Oct 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a current POC for cadre in the 18A program?

Thanks

Arrow 4


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 17, 2010)

The regular army has a very effective master resilience trainer course. It is some of the source material for of the 18A and SLC classes. You should look there.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Dec 26, 2010)

Shenanigans, is this the course you are talking about?


The Master Resilience Training Course is a course that will produce junior leaders with the capability to teach proven resilience skills to the Soldiers in their teams, squads, and platoons in order to enhance their performance and increase their resiliency, both individually and collectively. The Master Resilience Training Course is an established training program that has demonstrated efficacy in reducing behavioral health problems.
Soldiers will review the myths about resilience and why resilience is critical for success and well-being, and they learn about the scientific literature of the core factors that predict resilience, with a specific focus on the factors that are amenable to change. Ideally, Soldiers taking this course will return to the force as Drill Sergeants, Squad Leaders, Platoon Sergeants and Platoon Leaders, First Sergeants and Company Commanders, and they will be expected to train these skills to those Soldiers in their unit. Additionally, they will serve as subject matter experts for their commanders.
Soldiers will learn resiliency and performance enhancing skills and how to teach them. These skills have proven efficacy in contributing success of teams and leaders, families, students, executives and military personnel. Skills learned include emotion awareness and regulation, impulse control, de-catastrophizing, putting it in perspective, effective communication, challenging negative beliefs, problem solving, and real time resilience. Additionally, several techniques proven successful by elite sports figures and athletes will be introduced, such as imagining success, goal setting, and energy management.

If so, I am looking more for a course that is more about talking un-0rthodox approaches to problem solving, particularly in mission planning. Too often SWAT TL's and Commanders limit their mission planning and execution based on what they feel comfortable doing, instead of using their imaginations and critical thinking for coming up with the best course of action for each particular mission.

Any other help here?

Thanks

Arrow 4


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 26, 2010)

Arrow, I would look into attending one of the Kyle Lamb VTAC leadership seminar's. It is geared more towards what you are talking about, also you might look at Paul Howes Combat Shooting and Tactics tactical leaders course. Both of them are former D boys that have a background in teach tactical law enforcement.


----------

